# 1 week old kid with stiff back legs



## Chassquirrel (Sep 18, 2011)

I would like to get some ideas on what may be wrong with 'Casper'.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What have you done for him so far? Any BoSe? B-Complex (thiamine)? Could he have possibly been hurt somehow?


----------



## Chassquirrel (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks ksalvagno for your inquiry. Here is Casper's life story so far: 
Casper has a twin sister that is doing really good. They are 'Gabby's' first babies. He is just so much smaller than her and wasn't thriving like her so I am supplementing him with canned goat milk just like I did his mother, Gabby. (She is from a set of quads. That is a whole other story.) We started the bottle on day 2. He was and still is nursing some. On the third day, we did bring him in the house because he was not using the back left leg. I think the other 'new' mama may have butted him and hurt his leg. The next morning he was up and walking normally. Then the next fews days he just seems like he doesn't feel good. He doesn't take the bottle like he should and Gabby is not patient with him and he doesn't try hard enough to nurse. He will drink 1 to 2 oz from the bottle but his mama would take 5 to 6 oz at his age. On day 6 he had scours. Really nasty yellow stuff. That is when I started my research here. I gave him some Pepo and that seems to have helped the diarrhea but he just doesn't poop much at all. At one point, I was concerned he was constipated before the diarrhea. Also, my husband is giving him .5 ml of Duramycin a couple times a day since day 6. He wasn't doing good at all and we figured we would lose him if we did nothing. I have no idea how much to give him though. He has improved since starting the antibiotics. 
I have had goats for ten years and I am not used to having a sick new baby. My goats have always been healthy and the mamas are excellent mothers. I am going to TSC today to see what they have. I want to get the Probiotic paste and Nutri-drench. I don't see BoSe or thiamine listed on the TSC website. Any other suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Both BoSe and Thimine are RX only and you would have to get them thru a vet. 
I agree that you should start by trying BoSe. 
It may be a injury but if look like at 1:03 on the video he does a weird little hop thing like both of the rhino legs are a issue not just the one. 
What are you feeding him from the bottle? That could be causing the scours. 

** Please get him on probiotics now with all the antibiotics his rumen is at risk for shutting down. 
What does he weigh? How many days have you been giving the antibiotics?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure hope Im wrong but it looks like the beginning of FKS with that gait.


----------



## Chassquirrel (Sep 18, 2011)

He has been given antibiotics 2.5 days now. I gave him canned goat milk with water and when he got diarrhea, I changed to cow milk. He still nurses on Mama to but doesn't seem to get that much. He weighs 3 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

To me it sounds like the beginnings of Poly Arthritis, if indeed it is I have treated with Nuflor with some success. Check the symptoms and consult your Vet since I am sure there are better alternatives to Nuflor.


----------



## Chassquirrel (Sep 18, 2011)

nancy d said:


> I sure hope Im wrong but it looks like the beginning of FKS with that gait.


You hit the nail on the head... That is exactly what I am worried about.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If he weighs that little I think the antibiotic is being overdosed. Is that the amount your vet said to give to him? 
Is he still nursing from mom? If not how many and how often are you giving the bottles and how much is he drinking each time? Every feed change is really hard on them so the switch to caned milk then to cow milk both were real hard on his system. Don't switch again soon. Stick with one. 
Have you tried giving a baking soda ball yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Before it gets any worse... I recommend ...taking the baby to a knowledgeable goat vet... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What a sweetie. So sorry he's not doing well for you. This is something I've never seen, usually I give Bo-Se for leg "issues". But, his looks different...someone else had what they thought was fks, maybe they will check your video and see if it looks similar to their kids. I certainly hope it's not fks. 

A lot of strange things happening this year...so you are not alone. Do you have a good vet available? If he has had an injury, he may need medications that are not available otc. :shrug: :hug:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

It almost looks neuro to me, in that he's okay on his front legs, but scoots or hops the back. But then I don't have much info on FKS (floppy kid syndrome right?) Here's what one web said to do (IDK about size/dosage ration)

Treatment: 

If caught early enough (kids that are just starting to stumble) kids can be left on their dams. Treatment needs to be continued for 3 days even if the kids act fine on day 2. 
Treat daily for 3 days with: 
500mg Thiamine 
2cc penicillin 
2cc B Complex 
This can be mixed together & given orally. 
If the kids are flat when you find them give the following in addition to the above treatment: 
1cc penicillin SQ 
Electrolytes or 50% dextrose given orally do not give milk if their gut has shut down - Tube feeding may be necessary. 
Probiotics mix with electrolytes to start the good bacteria going in the gut. 

If any of mine become dehydrated, I don't give milk. I use lactated ringers solutoin or even pedialyte. Good luck


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

In addition to the above treatment give electrolytes bottles with a pinch of bicarb in it one hour the after the thiamine.
I gave pen & thiamine orally as part of the problem is in gut.
No milk for 3 days. Give them all the water they suck down.
When reintroducing milk give just a little at a time with pinch of bicarb.
Hope he pulls through for you!


----------



## Chassquirrel (Sep 18, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> If he weighs that little I think the antibiotic is being overdosed. Is that the amount your vet said to give to him?
> Is he still nursing from mom? If not how many and how often are you giving the bottles and how much is he drinking each time? Every feed change is really hard on them so the switch to caned milk then to cow milk both were real hard on his system. Don't switch again soon. Stick with one.
> Have you tried giving a baking soda ball yet?


1. I haven't taken Casper to a vet. If I had the funds I would. I gave him the Duramycin only because I thought he was dying.
2. I am supplementing him as well as letting him nurse on his mother as I said earlier. He drinks one to two ounces from the bottle 4 times a day. We feed him when he is hungry. His appetite has improved since we started the antibiotics. 
3. I read on this forum that giving him cow's milk could help with the scours. 
4. I have not tried a backing soda ball because I don't know what it is.

I did go to TSC today and get him some probiotic, nutri-drench and the recommended milk replacer. He was actually running a little today when I got home. He was hungry! He still only drank a couple ounces but he does like the milk replacer. That is good. 
I'll post updates as I learn more.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

any feed change can cause dietary scours. I have never heard of cows milk taking them away. Are the scours better? IF so then wether from a feed change or the milk doing something great. 
Are you warming the milk gently? That may help him take more. Does his belly feel empty or is he drinking ok from mom?

Baking soda ball is a bit of baking soda mixed with water to form a little ball then you feed it to him. It can help if his tummy is off and if FKS is possibly starting. You also could offer him a bit of baking soda dry in a pan and see if he wants to eat it on his own.


----------



## Chassquirrel (Sep 18, 2011)

Casper just drank 2.5 ounces of the DuMour Kid milk replacer. He was very enthusiastic about it too. He is actually trying to play with the dogs. Just too cute. He doesn't have yellow 'scours' anymore but his poop is not normal yet. It is dark thick like syrup. 

So far so good.


----------



## Chassquirrel (Sep 18, 2011)

Casper is doing even better today. He actually played with is sister and cousin a little bit. He is not 100% yet but getting better. I will post another video soon. Thanks for all the input here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad to hear... the baby is improving.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

